

Instagram CEO: 'The Best Products In The World Start Out As Features' [video] - thankuz
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/03/founder-stories-instagram-products/

======
morisy
Interesting to note that he says "best products" and not "best companies."

~~~
thankuz
Exactly. The "best companies" start out with "passionate people" behind the
"product" and the "best products" typically start out as a "feature" that
solves a problem or improves another solution.

